# Suche dich zum werben!



## kvNbo94 (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leutz.

 

Ich spiele WoW seit ca 4 Jahren sehr unregelmäßig, möchte nun aber richtig durchstarten..

Habe schon auf anderen Servern Charaktere die 100 oder in der nähe der 100 sind.

 

*Onlinezeiten*: Ich arbeite Morgens-Abends, sollte aber kein Problem sein, da wir 90 Tage zum leveln haben. Meistens bin ich ab 18 Uhr online, am Wochenende natürlich früher und länger.

 

*Was erwarte ich? : *Das wir einfach zusammen die Charaktere hochziehen und Spaß dabei haben, ich würde die Chars gerne auf dem Server Mal Ganis hochziehen da dort 2 andere Kollegen quasi auf mich "warten"

 

Danke für das durchlesen

 

Falls interesse besteht

Skype:kevin.rosendahl

B.net: BonesHunter#2795


----------

